# R8 at Norisring??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Found these pictures of a R8 in the Norisring gallary. Looks like a semi-racing car?
What is the story behind it?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: R8 at Norisring?? (lappies)*

Audi's new DTM "race taxi"


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: R8 at Norisring?? (chernaudi)*

Here is something interesting, a FIA GT3 news report saying something about a GT3 Audi R8 race car and it maybe being shown at Norisring. (My German is very bad) 
Anyway that this race taxi and this GT3 news is related? 
http://www.projectlemans.de/re....html


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: R8 at Norisring?? (lappies)*

The race taxi and saftey car R8's look too stock-granted, they have different body work packages than a normal R8 and a roll cage-but they don't seem to have an connection to a racing variant, as Audi hasn't offically supported any GT variants of their cars to date-the various racing versions of the R8 and the GT4 spec TT come to mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8 at Norisring?? (lappies)*

Check the cover of the site.








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

